# POC VPD Air Knee Pads



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

I heard great things about these and picked up a pair from Backcountry (on sal for $50). The problem I have is they bunch up behind my knee and I had a 0.25”x0.75” raw spot behind my knee from rubbing. 

I am 6’4” and 180 and a Medium fits best. Skinny knees and calves with proportionally thicker thighs. So the flexy elastic slips down and bunches behind the knee. 

If if I pull them up higher it helps but then ldoesnt protect my knee as much in a crash. 

Next XT step is to try taking the Velcro strap out of the backing so it all doesn’t pull down (if you can visualize that). 

Anyone else use these pads and have this issue? Any solutions? Any suggestions on similar light pads that may fit tall skulls guys better?


----------



## Rootsboy (Mar 25, 2013)

I had the standard v2.0 knee pads, and my first couple of rides with them also caused the rubbing on the creases behind my knee.
I contacted poc mentioning that I may have ordered the wrong size.
They told me no that's the right size and to give them a little time.
I left the area to heal, then my next few rides I used some anti rub cream, then I stopped using that and all has been fine more then 3 years later.
I have worn them on every ride and the Velcro straps are not really working any more. 
But they fit my knees fine and not looking to replace them any time soon.
Stick with it, or skin will get stronger in that area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

There's a lot to like about the POC Air pads, but I've experienced the same bunching behind the knee that many others have reported. It's also strictly a _knee_ pad, and I'm I'm going to wear something for protection on my lower legs, I prefer something that is long enough to protect my knees and at least the upper half of my shin.


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

Rootsboy said:


> I had the standard v2.0 knee pads, and my first couple of rides with them also caused the rubbing on the creases behind my knee.
> I contacted poc mentioning that I may have ordered the wrong size.
> They told me no that's the right size and to give them a little time.
> I left the area to heal, then my next few rides I used some anti rub cream, then I stopped using that and all has been fine more then 3 years later.
> ...


Thanks, I'll give that a try. Good to know it is short term...maybe!


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I'll never understand why MTB pads don't have the back of the joint cut out for airflow and to stop bunching. That's what keeps me not geared up.

Trying to purchase the new Dainese Trail skin 2 LITES for just this reason but sizing is very limited at this time as it's very new I guess.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Some do, but, generally when you cut out the back or design a pad without back panel (behind the knee) you get less of a full wrap-or tendency to slip down...with that being said, with the RIGHT material in that zone, you can get a pad that wont chafe/rash.



Suns_PSD said:


> I'll never understand why MTB pads don't have the back of the joint cut out for airflow and to stop bunching. That's what keeps me not geared up.
> 
> Trying to purchase the new Dainese Trail skin 2 LITES for just this reason but sizing is very limited at this time as it's very new I guess.


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

After half a dozen or less rides (I don't always wear them) they fit and feel MUCH better. I do have a mark/scar? on the back of both knees where they did rub the skin raw. However now they don't hurt and I barely know they are there. This time of year its a nice knee warmer and definitely is nice on the rocky stuff I've been riding lately. I would recommend them to others with the caveat that the first few rides won't feel great.


----------

